# Glacier National Park



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

With our big move this summer we will not be able to get a whole bunch of camping in but we want to make sure we get out for at least one full week. We thought we'd head down to Glacier since it is not too far from Calgary (home) and our oldest DD can work on another Junior Ranger Badge (she loved earning her first one in Yellowstone last year).

I'm hoping someone is familier with the area and can offer some insider info on hikes, activities, etc. (We have a 10 year old and a 3 1/2 year old).

Anyone got the goods on Glacier??

... Carolyn


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Just a real big over view but the park is a must see. You have a real nice section on the park on the Canadian side but the road to the Sun in Montana is very interesting, no trailers allowed. DO not bring a dog as they are not very welcome and are considered as bear snacks on a sting, you can not bring them on any trails. Lots of campgrounds but most pack you in tight.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Last time we were there we stayed in Hungry Horse, on the West side.
There are a few commercial parks there and it's about 10 miles to the entrance to Glacier.

The one we stayed at was OK, just a base camp for the night. There was one that seems to be a bit nicer...

Mountain Meadow

When we go back we'll probably give this place a try. As far as the park... LOTS to do. There are some nice easy hikes for the kids, or just about anything you want. As Camper Andy said, road to the sun is a don't miss. You would have to come down the West side though.

When are you going?


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> DO not bring a dog as they are not very welcome and are considered as bear snacks on a sting, you can not bring them on any trails. [snapback]120280[/snapback]​


IF you keep your dog with you in the campground you will be OK.

Ed


----------



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks for the info!

Don't have a dog... yet, so that's not a problem.

What about trails... any favourites? Any sights that are must sees?

We love hiking, but with the 3 year old we tend to stick with trails that can accommodate the jog stroller.

Thanks again...
... Carolyn


----------



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Just a real big over view but the park is a must see. You have a real nice section on the park on the Canadian side but the road to the Sun in Montana is very interesting, no trailers allowed. DO not bring a dog as they are not very welcome and are considered as bear snacks on a sting, you can not bring them on any trails. Lots of campgrounds but most pack you in tight.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> [snapback]120280[/snapback]​


CamperAndy,

Didn't you use to have a RAM 1500 with a 26RS? Boy do things change when drop out for awhile.

... Carolyn


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

cts_alberta said:


> CamperAndy,
> 
> Didn't you use to have a RAM 1500 with a 26RS? Boy do things change when drop out for awhile.
> 
> ...


We had a 1500 for 18 months but always had the 28rss. The zero financing this past February was all I needed to jump on the 3500 with CTD. The dealer paid off my loan so I was not left upside down and since I had no down payment on the 1500 it just felt like a lease.


----------



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> cts_alberta said:
> 
> 
> > CamperAndy,
> ...


Nice set-up! We have one more year on the 1500 then we already have a 2500 in the bullseye. But this time we want the new extended cab... that way the girls can get at the cooler and picnic basket without us having to stop.

... Carolyn


----------

